# p1570 engine control module disabled????? need help!!!!!



## wilsonsk8r (May 6, 2009)

car is shooting a cel for misfire codes and p1570 engine control module disabled. any idea???


----------



## greyhare (Dec 24, 2003)

http://wiki.ross-tech.com/wiki/index.php/17978/P1570/005488


----------



## wilsonsk8r (May 6, 2009)

*ok*

thanks. anybody replace this?


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

replace what? you either have to find the other key that the ECU recognizes or get the key(s) re-coded to the ECU.


----------



## nilohamsi (Mar 28, 2012)

I had gone through the post. If the module is not yet connected, Coming off the intercooler get a clip which is better as it applies equal pressure all the way round , When I worked in these problems ans the clips come recommended by the factory. If the intercooler is leaking its best to replace before you cause damage to the engine. You may ask the members of the company if you are having warranty and we may proceed further for the solutions.


----------



## Anony00GT (Mar 6, 2002)

You need a better scanner.

17978/P1570/005488 - Engine Start Blocked by Immobilizer

If the engine starts and runs, clear it. It's an intermittent fault. If the immo blocks engine operation (engine starts and immediately stalls), then further diagnosis is necessary.

If the car runs, worry about the misfires. Not this one.


----------



## Anony00GT (Mar 6, 2002)

N/M


----------



## Jetta202268 (10 mo ago)

wilsonsk8r said:


> *ok*
> 
> thanks. anybody replace this?


Mine has the ECM disabled code something from the alternator Soni followed the wiring harness from the alternator to the battery half way there there's a 4 pin connector and on the side coming from under battery there's 4 wires incased in black plastic corrugated wire protector and low and behold my blue wire had broken apart so I had to splice in a wire as original was too short once connected all codes disappeared and car runs fine now no cell is on now at all so it's bin going for awhile of barely making contact and giving other weird codes and my reader even told me what doped sensors to replace to make my abs brake system work properly again I'm glad I bought the Ancel VD 500 OBD II scanner it checks any OBD II but especially Volkswagen to check thoroughly the VW components then google the code and got an answer to check that connector and that was the issue if I didn't have the scanner I don't know if I'd find that issue or not


----------

